# Canon LPE6N Battery or Equivalent ?



## Andrew Davies Photography (Sep 24, 2019)

Looking to purchase another battery and normally go for Canons but in the past have had good experience with Hahnel too and noticed they do one which is rated at 2000ma instead of Canons 1865ma , anyone used this one ? or any other good alternatives - have to say i am not that impressed with the battery life of the E6n that came with the camera its only around 60% of what i get from my 5D3 on E6 batteries and that's with wireless and gps turned off.

thank you

Wedding Photographer North East & Yorkshire Northumberland & Wedding Photographer Cumbria


----------



## AlanF (Sep 24, 2019)

It's common experience, including my own, that the 5DIV gets about 60% of the battery life we got on the 5D3.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 24, 2019)

If you believe the capacity claims of 3rd party batteries, I've got a bridge you might want to buy. My 5D MK IV does indeed get more like 80% as many shots as my 5D MK III did. Still, they get at least 2000 shots in a nights shooting compared to half that for my EOS R.

I don't want to fool with a separate charger for non Canon batteries, mine usually last me 5 years, so $12 a year for a battery does not seem expensive for a $3500 camera.


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Sep 24, 2019)

Andrew,
I've found that the Duracell versions of LP-E6 are very good, and have lasted as long as Canon's own branded batteries - though that is my 'experience', rather than specifically controlled tests comparing between the two. They're available on Amazon for under £20. (Note these are LP-E6, as opposed to the 'n' variant, which I don't have call for).
Hope that may help.
Cheers.


----------



## pwp (Sep 25, 2019)

After fooling myself for too long with 3rd party camera batteries, culminating in highly irritating malfunctions with my 7D MkII a few years ago that were triggered by alledged premium aftermarket cells, I vowed to buy into the security and certainty offered by genuine Canon factory batteries. Mt Spokane set me straight on that occasion. (Thank you!)

You're running a business. Batteries are a very minor expense. 

-pw


----------



## AlanF (Sep 25, 2019)

Third party chargers are a worry. Which, the UK Consumer Magazine, has just tested a range of USB chargers. All but a tiny few satisfied safety standards.


----------

